# Jeep Wrangle A/C not working :(



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm having a problem with my car a/c, in the right side of the car i get cold air and in the left side not  and i went to some place i friend told me, but they just saw my car and told me that X part is wrong and they need to change it, but they want to charge me 2500 only for taking out the dashboard and see if that this part is broken!! 

Does someone know a good and honest place to take my car and fix the a/c besides Jeep?

Thanks a lot

David


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

ICON AUTO GARAGE - Your 4x4 Independent Specialist


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

I just found this place

Cars Clinic - Dubai's Car Repair Workshop

Hope is better than the other i went this morning

David


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Get yourself up to Satwa. Loads to choose from there


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

did you try the Jeep service ??? I had a similar issue withmine and they short it out. they did take off the dashboard and 9 months now no issues what so ever. 

i was lucky because mine was under waranty so i don't know of any prices but it is realy worth going there for a chat. 

I know you are looking for something else but i am only telling you that they did a really good job.





Dcampos said:


> I'm having a problem with my car a/c, in the right side of the car i get cold air and in the left side not  and i went to some place i friend told me, but they just saw my car and told me that X part is wrong and they need to change it, but they want to charge me 2500 only for taking out the dashboard and see if that this part is broken!!
> 
> Does someone know a good and honest place to take my car and fix the a/c besides Jeep?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

My warranty finished long ago, so i'm trying to save


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont we have a resident mechanic???


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Just came back from the other place i found, and they checked the a/c in the car, and the problem was it needed gas, no leaks, no x part damaged, no removal of the dashboard  just 20 min and that was it. My a/c is working again!!!

It's a shame to see how some people want's to make money out of nothing!!


David


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dont we have a resident mechanic???


Last week, there was one (who has a shop in Al Ain) spoke up. But I believe he will be in US for next 45 days (he said).


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

hey good to hear that the issue was only just a gas top up!

I agree with you Dcampos i am just lucky as my brother is senior car mechanic back home so i always check with him. but i know quite a few cases that they tried to rip people off over here. what can you do .... 



Dcampos said:


> Just came back from the other place i found, and they checked the a/c in the car, and the problem was it needed gas, no leaks, no x part damaged, no removal of the dashboard  just 20 min and that was it. My a/c is working again!!!
> 
> It's a shame to see how some people want's to make money out of nothing!!
> 
> ...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL.. if you needed gas to "top it up" it means you have a LEAK! A/C systems are closed which means they should never lose gas. Most likely you have some bad o-rings or seals somewhere. Chances are in a few weeks you will have the same issue.


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, the guy asked me if i ever had changed the gas and i told him nope, never in 4 years and checked for leaks and didn't find one, so i will have to wait to see if that was the only problem.


David


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The AC will eventually need charging even with it being a closed system, much like batterys needing their water topped up occasionally.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> The AC will eventually need charging even with it being a closed system, much like batterys needing their water topped up occasionally.


Not if you have a sealed battery like most that are on the market.. Again, a battery would only need it if the seals on the caps were bad and let the acid evaporate = leak.

My truck is a 2000 and has been in Texas/Florida/Arizona and now Dubai and in 11 years it has NEVER needed an A/C top up and when it finally does it will be because the o-rings went bad somewhere.

It's the same concept as your vehicles cooling system... it should never require topping up unless of course you have a leak somewhere whether it be a hose, the radiator, water pump or head gasket etc...


----------

